# Captain Morgan's Revenge



## Entlassen (Sep 25, 2008)

Alright, I dunno if this has been posted before already, but holy dick this album is great.

Basically, it's a concept album about Pirates by a Scottish power/folk metal band.

Here's the Title track...couldn't find any other songs on Youtube, but still. Goddamn.







Now, discuss.


----------



## Aden (Sep 25, 2008)

Been discussed. Fad band. Cool for a while, but no real lasting impression.


----------



## Sedit (Oct 16, 2008)

I love this band....new record in the works too!


----------

